# You Tube



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

How much do the you tubers make?
Some one told me for every 1 million hits they get for a video they make 3,000 USD. If thats true some of those lads are making over a million dollars a year and thats messed up. Anyone have more information?


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

I read an article in Wired about this a while ago. You can make a good living on YouTube videos. Of course you have to stay relevant, that's the hard part I would think.

http://www.wired.com/magazine/2011/12/ff_youtube/all/1


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Yup, it's crazy how much money people are making for doing nothing.

http://www.dailyfinance.com/2011/12/30/why-arent-you-making-money-on-youtube/

Someone posted a vid of their two sons fighting in the back seat, "Charlie bit my finger", and have made six figures or something. A young girl in Toronto posts reply videos to the most popular Youtube uploads, and has made something like two million dollars. People search for the popular video, hers comes up in the search, and people click on it.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

Yea those chicks are terrible. I just click on there videos to hate on them, the amount of abuse they receive is amazing. Never thought we were making them rich hahaha


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

I could never figure out why a string of youtube videos on car repair, or guitars , guitar playing and guitar related would
have a racy video of a chick with ample cleavage interspersed in these videos..
now I'm starting to see the *forest and the trees*..they actually get money for every hit?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

indexxx said:


> Y
> 
> A young girl in Toronto posts reply videos to the most popular Youtube uploads, and has made *something like two million dollars. *People search for the popular video, hers comes up in the search, and people click on it.


I find that a bit hard to believe, but there are some really stupid videos of idiots doing stupid things. 

Lots of unemployed with nothing to do and no life except to watch this?
It's become a different world out there..sigh!


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

My bad, she has not become a millionaire. But she does make a ton of money.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/how-reply-girl’s-videos-make-her-mounds-of-cash.html

I think once you reach a certain minimum number of hits, you start generating revenue. And 'viral' videos can be like winning the lottery.


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

carverman said:


> Lots of unemployed with nothing to do and no life except to watch this?


That may be part of the audience but where it really takes off is when a video goes viral, for whatever reason, someone thinks it's funny(or something) and e-mails a link to their freinds, then those freinds send it to their freinds, etc, etc......., also, YouTube has a "trending" page viewers can click on to see what's going viral at the moment.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

You have to also apply for "partnership" and can be rejected for any number of things. You dont automatically start making money. But imagine some one like FPS (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8) Russia, he puts out a video every week and most make it up to 10-20+ million views. If it is actually 1-3 dollars per thousand views then he makes between 20-60k a week. Pretty mental for a 24 year old. 
I personally love you tube and have a number of people I subscribe to and am really happy when they come out


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been watching youtube channels more than TV for many years now. There is simply more original and interesting content than traditional TV. And I don't mind people getting paid directly for creating interesting content.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> I find that a bit hard to believe, but there are some really stupid videos of idiots doing stupid things.
> 
> .... It's become a different world out there..sigh!


 ... +1



> *Dopplegangerr:* You ... have to also apply for "partnership" and can be rejected for any number of things. You dont automatically start making money. But imagine some one like FPS (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOoUVeyaY_8) Russia, he puts out a video every week and most make it up to 10-20+ million views. If it is actually 1-3 dollars per thousand views then he makes between 20-60k a week. *Pretty mental for a 24 year old. *


 ... pretty unreal too.

I would rather read and post on CMF instead with my precious time. :biggrin-new:


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

I think people like fps Russia deserve money from their videos. They are entertaining, and a fair bit of work was put into them. 

As for reply girl, it absolutely sickens me that she makes money, essentially off the backs of others. She sounds drunk, or high, and just makes comments on other peoples videos.


----------



## LondonHomes (Dec 29, 2010)

You have to actually get into the Youtube partner program before you can earn money from the videos. Once you are in the program you are able to earn money when videos click on the sponsored paid links.

If you video goes viral and your not in the program you earn zip.

Further more to get into the program you need to own the copyright for most of the video content. In the case of the FPS videos' mentioned video game videos are specifically excluded from the partner program.

Bottom line is it's a lot harder than you would think to make money from Youtube but it can be done.


----------



## Dopplegangerr (Sep 3, 2011)

praire_guy said:


> I think people like fps Russia deserve money from their videos. They are entertaining, and a fair bit of work was put into them. .


+1

I know he spends a small fortune on getting those guns and ammo. And shooting a hundred watermelons is not free ether lol


----------

